# No I'm Not!!!!



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went to one of our Local Car Washes, was cleaning up my Pickup.

An older Guy that worked there walked up and asked me how I was dealing with being old?  Ok how do I hide this? LOL

Truth I don't feel that much older but now it is more obvious I'm not young.

big rockpile


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hide it? Flaunt it!
You worked hard to get to your stage in life, Give him a BIG smile and tell him, "I'm lovin life!" Then let him go back to work and you go fishing;^)
Dsmythe


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Rockpile,
When someone says your looking old just tell them you've earned every wrinkle on the back of your neck as you continue doing whatever your doing.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds like you are moving around a little better....


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Most think I'm much younger than I'm. So haven't run into that. But I have a hard time as I see myself getting older and not able to do what I could at one time. I'm my worst enemy in the getting older dept.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I've got a new farm hand in training now. He ain't bad pickin' corn,grading cukes and diggin' spuds, but he drifts a little, looking for farm things to eat. Hogs are his specialty, observing, not cooking. I started his training a couple years back, this is the first year I paid him. He can be an ornery cuss. In a couple weeks I'll ship him off to a new reality. First grade, he being six and a half years old.


----------



## Birchwood (Nov 12, 2017)

krackin said:


> I've got a new farm hand in training now. He ain't bad pickin' corn,grading cukes and diggin' spuds, but he drifts a little, looking for farm things to eat. Hogs are his specialty, observing, not cooking. I started his training a couple years back, this is the first year I paid him. He can be an ornery cuss. In a couple weeks I'll ship him off to a new reality. First grade, he being six and a half years old.


Kracking - Cracking me up!


----------

